# Greenlawn Wipers ARE HITTING!!!!



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

Been catching wipers at greenlawn ... fun fishing !!!


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Dang that's a beast! Nice fish! Think I'm gonna stop by for lunch tomorrow. Hopefully can find some from the bank since I won't really have enough time to wade. It'd be a new species for me so I hope I find one! Good job and tight lines!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

That's on my bucket list. Nice fish


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice fish! What'd it hit on?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Solid hybrid!!! 22"???


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

First things First: Greenlawn isn't the only place where the Scioto Wipers are hitting. Starting about 2 weeks ago they've been hitting clear up North on the River in Delaware (and possibly beyond), all the way down the Scioto to it's confluence with the Ohio River.

The River Hybrid Stockings have been an amazing success. One of the best decisions / programs from the DNR in my lifetime.

*THANK YOU ODNR! PLEASE TRY AND STOCK MORE NUMBERS!
*
That said, a few things:

There isn't a billion of these things. Yes, they're biting. But we're averaging maybe 1 or 2 fish per 6+ hours of fishing. The fish we are getting are solid, but man, you got to work for them.

We don't have anything close the Ohio / Miami River Wiper bite!!! Yes, we have some big fish up here, but we do not have the numbers (yet).

And another thing, these fish like to move, and are very partial to changes in water levels. Perhaps the title of this thread should have been "Greenlawn Wipers WERE hitting". I'll leave it at that.

For those who aren't familiar, these fish are unlike anything you've ever experienced in Central Ohio. If you don't have Saltwater / Steelhead experience you're probably going to have a bit of a rough time landing them at first. They will absolutely rape you. Make it a goal to hook one, then go from there. Smaller ones (under 18") can be landed without much experience; anything over 21" will likely make you look like a fool.

Last but not least, there's a way of doing things at Greenlawn, and i'll throw out some solid advice: Before you wet a line spend a good 20 minutes observing other anglers and how they're fishing. Keep in mind it never hurts to ask questions, nor ask a fellow angler if they mind you fishing next to them. Be safe. And remember, Greenlawn isn't the only spot where they're hitting.

We need some rain.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Oh, and Matt, congrats on the downright Slob. Was sent that pic right after you caught it - I believe my exact words were "Damn! Absolute Hog!"


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> First things First: Greenlawn isn't the only place where the Scioto Wipers are hitting. Starting about 2 weeks ago they've been hitting clear up North on the River in Delaware (and possibly beyond), all the way down the Scioto to it's confluence with the Ohio River.
> 
> The River Hybrid Stockings have been an amazing success. One of the best decisions / programs from the DNR in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


So, assuming I'm up to the challenge, how should I go about hooking into one of these Frankenfish?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> So, assuming I'm up to the challenge, how should I go about hooking into one of the Frankenfish?


Throw Joshy's/Crankbaits/Stickbaits in the absolute fastest current you can find. Then hold on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> So, assuming I'm up to the challenge, how should I go about hooking into one of these Frankenfish?


Go to green lawn or most any dam an toss jigs in april/may. Wipers are easy to catch. Through out the summer go back to the dams at high water. 
And greenlawn might not be the only place they are at,but there is a reason that's were everybody is going to fish for them lately....


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Go to green lawn or most any dam an toss jigs in april/may. Wipers are easy to catch. Through out the summer go back to the dams at high water.
> And greenlawn might not be the only place they are at,but there is a reason that's were everybody is going to fish for them lately....


wheres greenlawn


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

unclebuddy10 said:


> wheres greenlawn


South columbus. Front/greenlawn .
It's the southern most dam on the sciota river


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

You'll notice the guys who consistently land wipers put lots of time in. I've seen a handful landed there and it always the same guys who are grinding it out days at a time for a few bites.

Sharp hooks and a smooth drag help landing these fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jcrdust said:


> You'll notice the guys who consistently land wipers put lots of time in. I've seen a handful landed there and it always the same guys who are grinding it out days at a time for a few bites.
> 
> Sharp hooks and a smooth drag help landing these fish.


Your right,I should of said easy to hook up with once you find them,and there eating


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MattSmith223 said:


> View attachment 235415
> 
> 
> Been catching wipers at greenlawn ... fun fishing !!!


Nice fish! And pic!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not many north stay South to up your oddd.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know if Wipers are coming up from Ohio River , or are they being flushed over from the stockings in Griggs and Oshay. Also does ODNR release their yearly wiper stocking data ? Do they even stock in Griggs and Oshay every year? I used to see Wipers in Griggs that where schooling shad, but the last couple of years I can't recall seeing it once and I drive by Griggs every single day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Anyone know if Wipers are coming up from Ohio River , or are they being flushed over from the stockings in Griggs and Oshay. Also does ODNR release their yearly wiper stocking data ? Do they even stock in Griggs and Oshay every year? I used to see Wipers in Griggs that where schooling shad, but the last couple of years I can't recall seeing it once and I drive by Griggs every single day.


They have been getting wipers below greenlawn for years before the upper sciota stockings. So I assume some are from Ohio river.


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Oh, and Matt, congrats on the downright Slob. Was sent that pic right after you caught it - I believe my exact words were "Damn! Absolute Hog!"



Great advice on previous post . Yes that was my first ever and got him on 6lb test . Fight was intense especially when he hit the current . And thanks a lot appreciate that bro .


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Your right,I should of said easy to hook up with once you find them,and there eating



Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

edlovereze said:


> Dang that's a beast! Nice fish! Think I'm gonna stop by for lunch tomorrow. Hopefully can find some from the bank since I won't really have enough time to wade. It'd be a new species for me so I hope I find one! Good job and tight lines!



thanks alot @edlovereze ! good luck ! gotta go super early or at night is your best bet


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Anyone know if Wipers are coming up from Ohio River , or are they being flushed over from the stockings in Griggs and Oshay. Also does ODNR release their yearly wiper stocking data ? Do they even stock in Griggs and Oshay every year? I used to see Wipers in Griggs that where schooling shad, but the last couple of years I can't recall seeing it once and I drive by Griggs every single day.


Griggs and Oshay are definitely still stocked.

Wipers we're getting further South are all almost certainly from Griggs or Oshay.

Last two years of Griggs wiper stockings came over the Dam almost immediately. (Makes for great fishing shortly down stream.) There's still a few in reservoir, though.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well , great fish. Now you know why we love the Ohio River and lower Scioto river down this way


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

Well been getting a few down there. Been logging hours to. Just over 120 hours at greenlawn since mid march. Most of time I fish for 5-6 hours for a SINGLE shot at solid wiper. Currently 4/8 with the bad boys this spring. Two of them really worked me hard and the other made a fooooooool of me at my feet. Matt was there and saw it. I will say if you put your time in you'll land one. Make take a few tries. For guys that throw joshys, jigs and twisters, use reinforced hooks. Those cheap jigs don't last 10 secs with a big wiper no matter how smooth the drag. Haven't seen any of the "super tankers" out yet. Goodluck and tight lines. Fishing had been great so far. l


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^nice hat


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Griggs and Oshay are definitely still stocked.
> 
> Wipers we're getting further South are all almost certainly from Griggs or Oshay.
> 
> Last two years of Griggs wiper stockings came over the Dam almost immediately. (Makes for great fishing shortly down stream.) There's still a few in reservoir, though.


Someone I work with called a Ohio Wildlife fisheries agent yesterday, for everyone's situational awareness: Griggs is stocked with 19,000 3-4 inch fingerlings every June and O'Shay is stocked with 45,000 3-4 inch fingerlings every June.


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

ittybittyfishy said:


> Well been getting a few down there. Been logging hours to. Just over 120 hours at greenlawn since mid march. Most of time I fish for 5-6 hours for a SINGLE shot at solid wiper. Currently 4/8 with the bad boys this spring. Two of them really worked me hard and the other made a fooooooool of me at my feet. Matt was there and saw it. I will say if you put your time in you'll land one. Make take a few tries. For guys that throw joshys, jigs and twisters, use reinforced hooks. Those cheap jigs don't last 10 secs with a big wiper no matter how smooth the drag. Haven't seen any of the "super tankers" out yet. Goodluck and tight lines. Fishing had been great so far. l
> View attachment 235579
> View attachment 235580
> View attachment 235581
> View attachment 235582



You've been killing them for sure & I've witnessed !!! FOR SURE


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Wow! Nice fish! I can hear the line singing out now.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You fishermen might need a little tip. If you don't use a boga grip, be very careful because the gill plates are razor sharp. Tore my hands up before I knew any better. We don't use many lures with treble hooks because the wipers have a tendancy to swallow them and get gut hooked. The fish I'm seeing in this post (very nice ones I might add) will hit a swimbait up to 6". When they start hitting topwater lures, hold on!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

There are a few big ones being caught.
https://m.facebook.com/groups/424496617689436?view=permalink&id=902336056572154

All of the spillways on the Scioto are producing nice fish now, and through the second week of May are gonna be the best times to catch them!!!


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

unclebuddy10 said:


> wheres greenlawn


Thanks for the reply


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bumping this thread because them damn things never stopped biting with all this high water. Not necessarily just Greenlawn, either. Good lord has it been a fun year.

Best of luck landing the big girls. Just wow. Hold on!

Hooked a beast earlier today. A monster. All I could do was hang on. Drag just screaming, downright screaming. No control over the fish what so ever. In a panic I cranked my drag down and that girl snapped my 15lb braid like spaghetti. This was on a MH setup too.

This is great: Back in the day, back when the Wipers first got stocked I used to joke with everyone to "Bring a Medium Heavy with 15lb braid" because you weren't going to land them on anything else.

Now the jokes on me.

Now it's "Bring a Heavy action, 30lb braid" if you want to play. These Fish are unreal.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

614Fisherman got this 28.75" 13lbs earlier today  About the same size as the one I lost yesterday, if I had to guess.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

We need a holy sh1t emoji for that post!! What'd he catch it on and what are you tossing, AJ? Thanks.


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

Caught that fish last year......


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Believe he got it on a Lipless. I've been throwing Joshy's lately on heavier jig heads. They'll hit just about anything, though.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ittybittyfishy said:


> Caught that fish last year......


He's not kidding. 

Check this out, this is crazy cool. Pretty sure this is a first.

Itttybittyfishy's 28" from last May:









And 614Fisherman's 28'75 from today. Note the Lip injury. 100% the same fish. Way-cool.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> View attachment 241201
> 
> 
> 614Fisherman got this 28.75" 13lbs earlier today  About the same size as the one I lost yesterday, if I had to guess.


Man that is out sight!!!! Nice work there!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's friggin incredible. Those things still eating in the mud?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That fish is incredible! And to be able to keep that type of girth in that current! What a rediculous fish!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Havig some fun huh? Now you can imagine how we absolutely love them down on the Ohio and lower Scioto,,,,,


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> That's friggin incredible. Those things still eating in the mud?


My best ever day for wipers talking strictly numbers was tossing red vibes in water that was really muddy. But had good current.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Tried my hand tonight at a local spillway. Was tossing the largest spoon in my box , a 5" red devil . Had one hit that felt liked freight train, but lost it, really got the fever now.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I saw that cast, it was a train, your lure went up on train tressel


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Is this dam better accessed from the west or east side? I will be down there for work and was thinking of hitting it rather than the traffic.

Thanks,


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gahannafly said:


> Is this dam better accessed from the west or east side? I will be down there for work and was thinking of hitting it rather than the traffic.


The East side of Greenlawn is the easiest to hit. Just park and walk 3ft down to the river.

It's important to note that these fish can be found at every Spillway starting from Oshaughnessy - South. - This isn't just a Greenlawn thing, although Greenlawn is one of the more popular spots to target them.

Also keep in mind the people who are consistently putting up fish down there fish it bascially everyday. They put in work. Don't expect to show up there (or basically any other Spillway on the River) and start magically banging fish. Not trying to dissuade anyone from fishing it, truth be told everyone needs to hook one of these fish. More trying to say it might take a few tries before you meet up with success.

Don't be surprised if you find yourself addicted after you get that first taste. There's Wipers, and then there's everything else. They really are in a class of their own, nothing else in Freshwater can compete, except maybe Salmonids.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> He's not kidding.
> 
> Check this out, this is crazy cool. Pretty sure this is a first.
> 
> ...


That is super cool! Same fish and two fish of a lifetime. Testament to CPR.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice acklac7. My plan is another spill way closer to work-maybe with less people-just using Greenlawn as a fall back.
I will bring a little heavier rod.

Don't worry about me clogging up any spill ways on a regular basis-if I was closer to home I would hit my local flow-only thing I like less than a bunch of people is a bunch of driving!

Cheers!


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice fish .....it is amazing current doesn't bother them they love it


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisher1672 said:


> Nice fish .....it is amazing current doesn't bother them they love it


They're not right in the head. Seriously. They love to sit right in the fastest current they can find. Often times they could care less about holding behind a boulder, or off to the side in an eddy. Nope. Just right smack dab in the middle of ripping-fast water. It boggles the mind.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

DAMN!!! now y'all have me debaiting.....get my hair cut after work OR....go fishing...lol
614fisherman i met you down there a few week ago...when that guy came down an parked his butt right where you was casting...i was with 2 other guys..not sure if you remeber me..


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

The first one was 29 inches 12 pounds the second 27.5 inches and 10.5 pounds and the last was 25.5 and 10.5 pounds. I've got 17 Fish Ohio wipers out of the Scioto this year. Landing a touch under 45% of my hookups. I lost most fish on hj-14 due to the wierd angles they create when fish hit them from different directions. I've been spooled 5 times to the end of my reel this spring even with heavier gear. They're fun but can cause nightmares as well. Goodluck to all who chase them and remember to catch and release the big ones please.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

damn!! lol again...killing me!!! lol


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Impressive. Enjoy it while you can. Going to be shoulder to shoulder down there


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Right lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I honestly thought the same thing,but they've been posting these pics all summer long the last few summers,not as much on here as ig,and fb.
These guys know what there doing when it comes to posting pics,there just willing to fish longer and harder then most that go down there. And aj is right on,it's not the only spillway producing. 
Your average Joe fisherman reading this will go down there look at that quick moving fast dirty water,get intimaded,snag a few times,fish an hour TOPS an might come try it again some day.... The few guys going down there hitting it hard every day are the only ones consistently putting up big fish. Gotta have the one bite type of mentality,but more then likely here lately that one bite might be a true giant like these few guys are catching. 
And they seem to be a good group,if approached the right way,will invite you to fish next them an maybe show someone how it's done. 
Its a small,very public area that's been known for big wipers for YEARS. Just normally not this many late into the season. 
I consider myself a good fisherman. But I am intiminaded fishing the conditions these guys are for these monsters! They got it down! Good job guys!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy moly those are some nice hybrids!!! Congratulations!!! The Scioto fishery is on!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I honestly thought the same thing,but they've been posting these pics all summer long the last few summers,not as much on here as ig,and fb.
> These guys know what there doing when it comes to posting pics,there just willing to fish longer and harder then most that go down there. And aj is right on,it's not the only spillway producing.
> *Your average Joe fisherman reading this will go down there look at that quick moving fast dirty water,get intimaded,snag a few times,fish an hour TOPS an might come try it again some day.... The few guys going down there hitting it hard every day are the only ones consistently putting up big fish. *Gotta have the one bite type of mentality,but more then likely here lately that one bite might be a true giant like these few guys are catching.
> *And they seem to be a good group,if approached the right way,will invite you to fish next them an maybe show someone how it's done.*
> ...


Excellent post, Bobby.

I often feel people think im trying to dissuade them from Fishing the River; In reality im trying to be dead-honest.

Not quite sure I agree with the "One-bite" mentality, but you definitely need to set your standards low, especially for a newbie.

You put your time in on the River, you get rewarded. Bottom line.

Worth noting my time has been limited the past two years.

Last but not least: us River guys are some damn-good people. We're usually more then willing to help out those committed to the long haul. Don't expect to show up on one or two occasions and get an earful. Alot of us have been hitting the River for decades, and are somewhat of a close-knit group. We have no problem helping those who *A.* Put their time in and *B. *are committed to *Selective Harvest* guidelines.

I used to be strictly Catch and Release, and frown upon anything other. However more and more I try and preach selective harvest more then anything. Let the big ones get bigger. If needed, keep the small ones for the table. 

The bigger river fish are not healthy to eat on a regular basis. No scare tactics here.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Holy moly those are some nice hybrids!!! Congratulations!!! The Scioto fishery is on!!!


The Scioto is doing but damn-good.

*Hats off to the DOW / ODNR.*


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya guess I ment strictly big wipers with the "one bite" comment. You guys are getting some other nice fish in between that's for sure.


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Impressive. Enjoy it while you can. Going to be shoulder to shoulder down there


Yeah...sometimes I hate this site....


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Outside looking in i agree with most these comments. I used to fish greenlawn a bit before the audobon and the stocking of wipers.seen muskies caught below there 40 plus inchers.used to night fish for eyes in early fall n do good.but that was before the saugeye craze caught on ive just been turned of to chasing them cause some many others do.just dont enjoy it when everyone else is cant explain it just erks me some. I consider myself pretty accomplished but yet to get my wiper on. I can vouch about putting your time in on the river. I grew up a river rat n its a different way once you learn the way the river never leaves you like a hometown thing just wanna say hats off to the guys putting in the work n i respect them to a point to give them thier space in these spots n hopefully i will get out my comfort zone n join you guys one day down there n cross one of these monsters of my bucket seriously good job ive been following n you guys make me wanna try thanks for inspirations


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Those are some impressive fish!! I'd like to catch one someday but my favorite species to fish for is flatheads and I devote all my time towards them. I can totally appreciate the comments about putting the time in. When I decided I wanted to target flatheads about 10 years ago, I spent 2 years fishing alone 3+ nights a week for flatheads in a small creek that I wasn't even sure held any before I finally caught one. After I showed some friends they all wanted to catch one of their own but after a number of unsuccessful trips they threw in the towel. The amount of time, effort, failures, and changing up techniques until you succeed makes fish like the ones posted so much more rewarding in my opinion. Hats off to you guys.


----------



## JStanley614 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Yawn*





acklac7 said:


> First things First: Greenlawn isn't the only place where the Scioto Wipers are hitting. Starting about 2 weeks ago they've been hitting clear up North on the River in Delaware (and possibly beyond), all the way down the Scioto to it's confluence with the Ohio River.
> 
> The River Hybrid Stockings have been an amazing success. One of the best decisions / programs from the DNR in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

MIGHTY said:


> Those are some impressive fish!! I'd like to catch one someday but my favorite species to fish for is flatheads and I devote all my time towards them. I can totally appreciate the comments about putting the time in. When I decided I wanted to target flatheads about 10 years ago, I spent 2 years fishing alone 3+ nights a week for flatheads in a small creek that I wasn't even sure held any before I finally caught one. After I showed some friends they all wanted to catch one of their own but after a number of unsuccessful trips they threw in the towel. The amount of time, effort, failures, and changing up techniques until you succeed makes fish like the ones posted so much more rewarding in my opinion. Hats off to you guys.


Flatheads are still number one in my book too, nothing like catching a 30+lb fish for the first time. They fight like a freight train!!! Hybrids and Smallies are both very close seconds. Hybrids are like hooking a fighter jet in full afterburner. Smallies are just scrappers, they jump and have an awesome fight for their size!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JStanley614 said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be one of are wife's/girlfiends with a secret screen-name?


----------

